# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  استعاره به زبان ساده

## wonshower

بچه ها کسی میتونه استعاره،اضافه استعاری،تشبیه،اضافه تشبیه ای، رو به زبان ساده توضیح بدهید سپاس.. گرمابه موفقیت

----------


## asma80

سلام دوست عزیز 

تشبیه : یعنی همانندی میان دو چیز که 4 رکن داره :
مشبه : چیزی که اونو به یه چیز دیگه تشبیه می کنیم .
مشبه به : چیزی که مشبه به اون تشبیه شده . 
وجه شبه : دلیل شباهت میان مشبه و مشبه به . 
ادات تشبیه : کلمات پیوند دهنده ی رابطه ی شباهت : مثل - مانند - همچون - همچو - به سان - به کردار ( کلمات چون و چو هم می تونن ادات باشن اما بعضی وقتا معنی " هنگامی که - وقتی "  دارن . ) . 
توی تشبیه حتما باید مشبه و مشبه به بیان ولی اگه وجه شبه و ادات تشبیه نیان هم اشکالی نداره . ( مشبه و مشبه به ارکان اصلی تشبیه هستند ) . 
مثال : خواهر من در زیبایی به سان ماه است . ( مشبه : خواهر من  ، مشبه به : ماه ، وجه شبه : زیبایی ، ادات تشبیه : به سان ) 
* وجه شبه تو مشبه به پررنگتره مثلا : صورت من مثل ماست سفیده : اینجا وجه شبه سفید بودنه که توی صورت من ( مشبه ) وجود داره اما توی وجه شبه که ماسته سفید بودن قوی تره . 

اضافه ی تشبیهی : 2 شرط داره : 
1 : ترکیب اضافی باشه ( نه وصفی ) . 
2 : کلمه ی دوم با کلمه ی اول شباهت داشته باشه . ( البته گاهی کلمه ی اول به دوم شباهت داره . ) . 

مثال : گوهر عمر : عمر مانند گوهر است . ( از لحاظ ارزشمندی ) 

استعاره : اگه تو تشبیه یکی از ارکان اصلی ( مشبه - مشبه به ) رو بیاریم و دیگری رو نیاریم استعاره ایجاد میشه . 
در حقیقت در استعاره از شباهت بین دو چیز به مرحله ی یکی شدن دو چیز می ریم . 

انواع استعاره : 
استعاره ی مصرحه : در این نوع از استعاره ، مشبه به ، به جای مشبه میاد . ( این نوع استعاره در حقیقت نوعی مجاز هست ) . پس فقط یک رکن تشبیه ( مشبه به ) در این استعاره وجود داره . 
مثال : ماه آمد : یعنی یار من که در زیبایی مانند ماه است آمد پس ماه مشبه به است اما در اینجا چون مشبه حذف شده به جای مشبه آمده و استعاره است از یار . 

استعاره ی مکنیه : در این نوع از استعاره ، مشبه میاد و مشبه به حذف میشه اما وجه شبه باقی میمونه پس دو رکن تشبیه ( مشبه و وجه شبه ) در این استعاره وجود داره . 
مثال : خورشید شکفت : یعنی خورشید مانند گل شکفت . 

* هر گاه کلمه ای به جای کلمه ی دیگه بیاد و رابطش شباهت باشه استعاره مصرحه ایجاد میشه . ( دقت کن در مکنیه اینجوری نیست ) . و از این روست که استعاره ی مصرحه زیر مجموعه ای از آرایه ی مجاز است چون تو تعریف مجاز داریم : کلمه ای که به معنی اصلی خود به کار نره و معنی دیگه ای بده . 

* هرگاه خصوصیت چیزی به چیز دیگری نسبت داده شود ، استعاره ی مکنیه ایجاد می کند . 
مثال : می تراود مهتاب : تراویدن ( چکه کردن ، ترشح کردن ) خصوصیت آبه که به مهتاب نسبت داده شده . 
یا همون خورشید شکفت : شکفتن خصوصیت گله که به خورشید نسبت داده شده . 

* پس تا اینجا فهمیدیدم که اگه کلمه ای به جای کلمه ی دیگه بیاد و رابطش شباهت باشه استعاره از نوع مصرحه هست اما اگه خصوصیت چیزی به یه چیز دیگه نسبت داده شه استعاره از نوع مکنیه است . 

* هر تشخیصی استعاره است : زیرا در تشخیص خصوصیت چیزی ( انسان ) به چیز دیگر ( غیر انسان ) نسبت داده می شود .
مثل : دیوار می خندد : خندیدن که صفت انسانیه به دیوار نسبت داده شده یعنی : دیوار مثل آدم می خندد . دیوار مشبهه که همراه وجه شبه آورده شده و مشبه به که آدمه حذف شده . 

اضافه استعاری : هر اضافه ی استعاری ، استعاره ی مکنیه است که در آن مشبه ، به وجه شبه اضافه میشه و ترکیب اضافی به وجود میاره . 
مثال : درهای آسمان : آسمان مانند خانه در دارد . مشه به و ادات تشبیه حذف شده و فقط مشبه و وجه شبه مونده و از طرفی ترکیب اضافی هم هست پس این یه اضافه ی استعاریه .
 * در حقیقت استعاره ی مکنیه دو نوع داره : استعاره ی مکنیه اسنادی : همون خورشید شکفت . 
استعاره ی مکنیه اضافی : همون اضافه ی استعاری .

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*برای تشبیه باید به سه تا نکته دقت کنیم ... یکی توجه به ادات هست =مثل/مانند/همچون/ به سان / به کردار / چو / چون ... / مصدرهای مانستن= او به گل میماند // پسوندهای وار= علی وار .... بعدی معنی ادات هست ... او اهو است یعنی او مثل اهو است ... مورد بعدی اضافه تشبیهی هست که دو تا شرط داره = 1/ ترکیب اضافه باشه یعنی وصفی نباشه = مضاف مضاف الیه 2/ کلمه دوم به کلمه اول شباهت داشته باشه .... مثلا لب لعل اضافه تشبیهی هست چون که لعل به لب تشبیه شده / چراغ عقل اضافه تشبیهی هست // اما مثلا انگشت تعجب / سر ارادت / پای تعدی  اینا نمیتونن اضافه تشبیهی باشن // مثلا اتش هجران اضافه تشبیهی هست // اتش عشق اضافه تشبیهی هست / اما هوای بهاری نیست /// بهار جوانی اضافه تشبیهی // گل خنده اضافه تشبیهی اما خنده گل اضافه تشبیهی نیست*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*ببین تشبیه باید مشبه و مشبه به داشته باشه ....اما استعاره میتونه مشبه داشته باشه یا مشبه به ... مثلا میگیم عشق چون اتش است =تشبیه // یا میگیم اتش عشق را در درون خود سرکوب کن = تشبیه .... اما وقتی میگیم هر که این اتش ندارد نیست باد ..منظورمون از اتش عشقه این میشه استعاره /// تشخیص هم استعاره هست مثلا وقتی میگیم ساعت خندید ... یعنی مثل ادم خندید .... اگر خصوصیت چیزی به چیز دیگری نسبت داده بشه = استعاره ... گوشم پرواز کرد = گوش مثل پرنده ///  اضافه استعاری==== شرط اول = اضافه باشد /// شرط دوم = واقعی نباشد //شرط سوم = تشبیهی نباشد // شرط چهارم = اقترانی نباشه یعنی بین دو تا ترکیب نتونیم از به منظور / به نشانه و به منزله ی استفاده کنیم /// مثلا دست روزگار  اضافیه / واقعی نیست / تشبیهی نیست / اقترانی هم نیست ...پس اضافه استعاریه ///  مثلا سر ارادت استعاره نیست چون میتونیم بگیم به نشانه ارادت /// انگشت تعجب استعاره نیست چون میتونیم بگیم به نشانه تعجب*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*دست دریغ نیست چون  میگیم به نشانه دریغ // عرق شرم نیست چون به نشانه شرم // ناله میز استعاریه چون میز به انسانی تشبیه شده که ناله میکنه // ... کلا در اضافه تشبیهی کلمه دوم مستقیما به کلمه اول تشبیه میشه ..اما در اضافه استعاری برعکسه ..... و یه نکته دیگه گل و گیاه / جانوران / قیمتی جات و شیرینی جات اینا کلمات پر استعاره هستن*

----------


## wonshower

> *ببین تشبیه باید مشبه و مشبه به داشته باشه ....اما استعاره میتونه مشبه داشته باشه یا مشبه به ... مثلا میگیم عشق چون اتش است =تشبیه // یا میگیم اتش عشق را در درون خود سرکوب کن = تشبیه .... اما وقتی میگیم هر که این اتش ندارد نیست باد ..منظورمون از اتش عشقه این میشه استعاره /// تشخیص هم استعاره هست مثلا وقتی میگیم ساعت خندید ... یعنی مثل ادم خندید .... اگر خصوصیت چیزی به چیز دیگری نسبت داده بشه = استعاره ... گوشم پرواز کرد = گوش مثل پرنده ///  اضافه استعاری==== شرط اول = اضافه باشد /// شرط دوم = واقعی نباشد //شرط سوم = تشبیهی نباشد // شرط چهارم = اقترانی نباشه یعنی بین دو تا ترکیب نتونیم از به منظور / به نشانه و به منزله ی استفاده کنیم /// مثلا دست روزگار  اضافیه / واقعی نیست / تشبیهی نیست / اقترانی هم نیست ...پس اضافه استعاریه ///  مثلا سر ارادت استعاره نیست چون میتونیم بگیم به نشانه ارادت /// انگشت تعجب استعاره نیست چون میتونیم بگیم به نشانه تعجب*


ممنون

----------


## wonshower

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> 
> تشبیه : یعنی همانندی میان دو چیز که 4 رکن داره :
> مشبه : چیزی که اونو به یه چیز دیگه تشبیه می کنیم .
> مشبه به : چیزی که مشبه به اون تشبیه شده . 
> وجه شبه : دلیل شباهت میان مشبه و مشبه به . 
> ادات تشبیه : کلمات پیوند دهنده ی رابطه ی شباهت : مثل - مانند - همچون - همچو - به سان - به کردار ( کلمات چون و چو هم می تونن ادات باشن اما بعضی وقتا معنی " هنگامی که - وقتی "  دارن . ) . 
> توی تشبیه حتما باید مشبه و مشبه به بیان ولی اگه وجه شبه و ادات تشبیه نیان هم اشکالی نداره . ( مشبه و مشبه به ارکان اصلی تشبیه هستند ) . 
> مثال : خواهر من در زیبایی به سان ماه است . ( مشبه : خواهر من  ، مشبه به : ماه ، وجه شبه : زیبایی ، ادات تشبیه : به سان ) 
> ...


ممنون

----------

